# Slimline Transmission Assembly



## joefrog (Nov 25, 2013)

So if y'all are like me, you've assembled a huge number of pens.  And slimlines do sell, because they're usually the most affordable item on the table.  

And if you're like me, you've also cussed a storm while disassembling a slimline because you pushed the transmission in too far, right?  Okay, you don't have to admit it -- but I sure have.  Push it in almost to the line, and it stops. You're afraid to push it too far, and you do.  Oops.

This weekend as I was taking apart one for the second time (slightly loose tube, too easy to push), it dawned on me how else I could push that transmission in after that "stop point."  

Good grief, why didn't I think of it before?  I use a Wood River pen press, with the screw adjustment.  Push the transmission as close as you dare, and then use the screw to ease it in where it should be!

Some of you may already do it, but I felt like a freaking genius when it hit me!


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 25, 2013)

I saw the best thing at a turning demo, it was a slimline assembly gauge. Find a slimline that has the transmission pushed in perfectly.  Remove the refill and measure from the top of the transmission to the tip of the nib.  Cut a block exactly to that length. (use hardwood, corian or something similar) Cut a groove lengthwise in the block wide enough to fit a pen barrel. Now push the nib on and get the transmission started. Now position the transmission and the barrel with nib in the groove and push the transmission home using the block as a stop.  Perfect transmission positioning every time.  

This will work for every full size 7mm cross style pen you make. Slims, Trimlines, Euros, etc.  You may have to make adjustments if you change refill brands since there can be small variation in length.  Try the first one carefully.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 25, 2013)

or watch this video, to see exactly what you are saying:  longline slimline - YouTube

Been doing it for over a decade.

Ed


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 26, 2013)

I watched the video a little after posting that.  I like the drilled out dowel idea.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 1, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> or watch this video, to see exactly what you are saying:  longline slimline - YouTube
> 
> Been doing it for over a decade.
> 
> Ed


I hate watching your videos because it makes it clear how lacking my turning skills are.


----------



## bgio13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Felt the same way until I saw this a while back. Kind of helps with getting everything in straight, haven't cracked a barrel since I started using it.

Apprentice Press Block | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 1, 2014)

bgio13 said:


> Felt the same way until I saw this a while back. Kind of helps with getting everything in straight, haven't cracked a barrel since I started using it.
> 
> Apprentice Press Block | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA



I have one of those, but i feel that it's length is slightly too short leaving the refill pushed in just a tiny bit too far for my taste.


----------

